# Nautical Training Ships



## clibb

Just been reading a fascinating book called Nautical Training Ships, by Phil Carradine, and published by Amberley Publishing. Excellent read for anyone interested in this subject.

Nick


----------



## stein

Are you sure you got both the title and the author's name right? Can't find it mentioned by anyone other than you on the net.


----------



## Ron Stringer

stein said:


> Are you sure you got both the title and the author's name right? Can't find it mentioned by anyone other than you on the net.


Amberley Publishing (http://www.amberleybooks.com/shop/catalog/search?shop_param=) have a number of books by Phil *Carradice *but not with that title. Maybe they can help.


----------



## Ron Stringer

stein said:


> Are you sure you got both the title and the author's name right? Can't find it mentioned by anyone other than you on the net.


Just had a brainwave (!) and checked Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_fb_0_17?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nautical+training+ships&sprefix=Nautical+Training%2Cstripbooks%2C317


----------



## clibb

Apologies. It was of course Carradice. Finger trouble ...

Nick


----------

